# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban

## esther

Hallo,
Ik ben vandaag begonnen met Zyban te slikken.
Is er iemand die ervaring heeft hier mee?

Groeten Esther

----------


## patricia

hallo Esther
Ik heb vorig jaar ook zyban geslikt en na 14 dagen moest ik stoppen .Reden..erge hoofdpijn,momenten dat ik de neiging kreeg van duizeligheid,en moest me soms als ik aa nhet winkelen was ergens tegen aan gaan stellen;black-outs
Ik nam dit met voorschrift van huisarts maar die raadde het me af ;hij was tegen zyban .Nadat ik hoorde via vriendin dat dit op het nieuws was omtrent vele overlijdens toen (vijftigtal)mestal vrouwen ben ik ermee gestopt ;en mijn gezondheid is ok gekomen terug.ik had toen beter naar mijn huisarts geluisterd .
groetjes patricia

----------


## Josè

Hoi dames.

Ik las net even jullie item over Zyban. Mag ik vragen, waar jullie dat dan voor zijn gaan gebruiken? Ik heb weleens gehoord,dat het word gebruikt als middel om van het roken af te komen. Is dat ook van julie dan de bedoeling? En zo ja, lees dan eens verder op dit forum, want er zijn hier ook mensen, die je alles kunnen vertellen hoe dat op eeen andere manier kan. Met andere methodes.
Laat het mij eens weten dan?
Groetjes van Josè.

----------


## patricia

hallo josé
zyban gebruikte ik voor om te stoppen met roken 
groetjes

----------


## Strobbe Roger

Hallo Esther

Zyban heeft zeker bijwerkingen,maar dat weegt niet op tegenover de gevaren van roken.Na 2 dagen slikken voel je reeds dat de sigaret je niet meer smaakt,na 10 dagen ben je dan zover dat je kunt stoppen ,en dat is een zeer goed gevoel.Ben nu reeds 5 weken ver en zal nu stoppen met zyban,daar ik al de week daarvoor al met 1 pil verder kon.ik heb in die 5 weken wel bijwerkingen gehad(zoals slecht slapen,en maagproblemen,)maar kon gemakelijk zonder de sigaret

Groeten Roger

----------


## frank

Hallo dapperen,

Wil ook stoppen na 35 jaar met zo'n 30 peuken per dag. Huisarts stuurde boekje op, gesponsord door Zyban. Las hier, en op andere sites, alleen puur slechte ervaringen of ervaringen met bijwerkingen. Lijkt mij, ook nog diabeet, niet het aangewezen middel, hoewel Alan Carr ook niet helpt!Zijn er ook positieve ervaringen?

----------


## Josè

Hoi Frank.

Je zou ook laser kunnen proberen. In mijn omgeving zie ik daar goede resultaten van. Maar je moet het ook echt wel willen hoor! Nu, succes ermee. Josè.

----------

Hoi,
een vriendin van mij heeft Zyban gebruikt en is een aantal dagen erna met spoed opgenomen geweest in het ziekenhuis. Ze kreeg een beroerte die bijna dodelijk was afgelopen als ze er niet snel genoeg bij was geweest!
Dat was erg schrikken en wel typisch dat het gebeurde na het innemen van die pillen en ook nog eens op het nieuws was dat er meer gevallen van bekend zijn.
Ik zou het dus afraden om deze pillen te gebruiken!

----------

hallo

ben je zeker dat zyban de oorzaak is van uw zusters beroerte?,Of zou het toch niet door het roken zelf gebeurd zijn?...?was er al niet iets mis met haar gezondheid zonder dat zij het wist?.feit is ,en blijft ,dat roken zeer schadelijk is voor de gezondheid.Ik weet waarover ik spreek,was zelf een kettingroker gedurende 30 jaar,maar nu ben ik gestopt met(ja hoor)zyban.Ik heb natuurlijk ook bijverschijnselen gehad,maar verdwenen zeer rap,en de voordelen van het niet roken waren sterker en sterker aan het worden.nu ben ik al 8weken gestopt en neem geen zyban meer,en ik voel mij opperbest.Had ik niet gestopt dan had ik mischien ook een beroerte(of iets aan mijn hart gekregen.
zodus ,ik raad iedere roker zyban aan mits dat je met je dokter tesamen beslist en dat je dokter alles opvolgd
En denk erom(Roken is gevaarlijk)

Groeten.eric

----------

Ja ja, kan jij nu wel makkelijk zeggen, terwijl je al 30 jaar ervan had "genoten".
Gr. Josè.  :Wink:

----------

Denk je werkelijk dat ik 30 jaar genoten heb,VERGEET het maar.de keren dat ik brobeerde te stoppen zijn ontelbaar,de keren dat moest goesten en braken zijn zeker niet te tellen.de keren dat ik zonder adem was als ik een inspanning deed zin ook ontelbaar,en dan zou jij zegen dat ik genoten heb in die 30 jaar, amaai hoor ???

Eric

----------

:Smile:  Nou ik heb ook zo,n beetje 30 jaar gerookt en vond het altijd lekker. Had nooit die klachten die jij had maar wel van de èèn op de andere dag met een hartaanval in het ziekenhuis. Bloedvatvernauwing terwijl ik daar nooit iets van gemerkt had. Maargoed, ik moest dus stoppen en doe het al jaren niet meer, maar vind het nog altijd wel lekker ruiken als er ergens gerookt word. En ook ben ik niet zo fanatiek, dat ze bij ons binnen niet mogen roken. Dat mag dus gerust en heb er dan ook niks geen moeite mee.

Tuurlijk is roken niet goed maar d,r zijn zoveel dingen die niet goed zijn en dat is dan een ieders eigen verantwoordelijkheid. Daarom vind ik dit forum ook zo fijn, kun je elkaar toch soms helpen door anderen raad te geven of je mening hierop te zetten. En dan kan diegene zien wat ie er mee doet.

Groeten weer van Josè.  :Wink:

----------


## frank

Hallo (ex-}rokers! Zou makkelijker communiceren zijn als de 'gasten' ook hun naam vermelden. Schreef reeds over Zyban, huisarts gesproken en verteld dat ik 25 (!) jaar gelden baat had bij 1 enkele behandeling acupunctuur. Daarna 3 jaar niet gepaft en door eigen stommiteit weer begonnen. Huisarts kent geen acupuncturist of laserer, ook geen kadootje, die man. Las nu van een 'gast'over laser. Heeft iemand ervaring met acupunctuur (of evt. met laser)? Zoek voor zo'n behandeling instituut of ziekenhuis etc. in de buurt van Bilthoven. Iemand tips?? Bedankt

----------


## Josè

Ja hallo Frank!!!!!

Men is toch niet verplicht om zijn naam hier op te zetten? De meesten zetten hun naam of sneakyname er toch bij? Sommigen waaronder ook ik ga niet met mijn hele hebben en houden hierop staan hoor! Die willen liever gast blijven.

Maargoed, ik was het dus ook die schreef over dat laseren. Ik heb in mijn directe omgeving (collega,s dus) zelf gezien dat het werkt. Hun hebben zich ermee laten behandelen en zijn al meer dan een half jaar van het roken af. In het begin best wel wat ontwenningsverschijnselen maar achteraf vonden ze het best meevallen. Maar hun zeggen ook van, je moet het zelf ook willen en er achterstaan ,want anders dan helpt niks.

Okè dan, groeten en het beste ermee Afz. JOSÈ.  :Wink:

----------


## Josè

: :Smile:  O ja, je kunt volgens mij overal die therapieen doen hoor! Kijk maar eens in de krant. Staan genoeg advertenties in en anders ff in de Gouden Gids kijken. Sommige accupuncturisten doen het ook.
Gr. JOSÈ.  :Wink:

----------


## Joke

Ik ben vorige week woensdag met zyban begonnen.
Sinds maandag rook ik niet en voel me er soms wel rot onder
heb ook het boek van Allan Carr gelezen en dat helpt ook 
Joke

----------


## frank

Heb toch voor acupunctuur gekozen. Maandag begonnen, geen trek meer in paffen, dinsdag, woensdag, donderdag, vrijdag rookvrij. Nacht din/woe aanval nierstenen (nooit gehad) zeer pijnlijk, nacht-arts (en later ook acupuncturist) adv naaldjes eruit te halen. Sinds vanmiddag paf ik weer een beetje en de pijn trekt weg. Ga weer proberen, maar nu beetje huiverig! Ciao

----------

Hallo;

Reeds 8weken rookvrij neem al enkele weken geen zyban meer ,en ik voel mij goed.heb geen behoefte meer naar sigaretten

Aan iedereen succes

----------

Hallo  :Wink: 

Na 4weken heb ik de zyban afgelast en met succes  :Smile: ben al 12 weken vrij van al dat rookgedoe.

Succes aan iedereen die het wil proberen

----------

ben nog altijd rookvrij na reeds 4 maanden gestopt te zijn.de Zyban heeft mij gered ,maar toch met enkele bijwerkingen(zoals slecht slapen)niettegenstaande dat ik ze van de vierde week gehalveerd was,dan gestopt op week 5
anders voel ik mij al beter in mijn adem ,ik doe nu zelfs aan spordt (ik rij nu veel met de fiets.
Een ding is nu zeker ik rook nooit meer,ik voel nu te goed de voordelen van het niet roken.

Nog veel succes aan al diegene die willen stopen

----------


## :D :-*

Beste Esther,

Ik slik nu 5 dagen ZYBAN en ik heb weinig last van bijwerkingen , wel : soms wat voorbijgaande duizeligheid ,
iets minder trek in eten,
soms heel licht chaotischer praten
tijdens veel sporten wat minder "lucht"
minder vaak ontlasting

Ik zeg je er wel bij dat ik ernaast XANAX tegen spanning slik en volgens de wetenschap zouden deze middelen elkaar kunnen beinvloeden. Dat voel IK niet.

Ook drink ik er 4 biertjes bij , doe jij dit zelf NIET want elk mens reageert anders op medicijnen.
Ik neem smorgens ZYBAN na eten , meer water drinken overdag en in de avond 4/5 biertjes, daarna water.
OOK daar merk IK geen gevaarlijke gevolgen van wat volgens de wetenschap ook zou kunnen gebeuren : insulten , verwardheid door ZYBAN EN ALCOHOL. DOE DIT NIET.

Ik ben er wel zeer bewust mee bezig omdat ik zelf 7 jaar als verpleger heb gewerkt...

Ik merk dat IK rustiger word van ZYBAN . Ook merk ik dat IK 
minder prikkel-hypergevoelig ben door ZYBAN.Ik ben een hypergevoelige jongen.
Na 5 dagen denk ik minder aan de sigaret. Ik verwacht dat IK volgende week kan stoppen met roken.

LET OP : ELK MEDICIJN WERKT EN DOET PER MENS VERSCHILLEND !!!!!!!

Ik heb de volgende tips voor je bij het gebruik van ZYBAN :

1) zorg dat je veel water drinkt per dag
2) kijk uit met aspirientjes etc.
3) eet meer bruin brood en vezelrijk-voedsel per dag dat is 
goed voor ontlasting etc. 
4) NOOIT softdrugs en/of drugs gebruiken tijdens de ZYBAN-
KUUR
5) zorg dat je ALTIJD de bijsluiter goed leest en laat je 
niet afschepen met een onvolledige informatie , dus je mag 
best doorvragen bij de apotheek

6) zorg dat mensen die jou goed kennen en die jij vertrouwt ,
weten dat je zyban gebruikt
7) zorg dat je bijv. de bijsluiter bij je draagt zodat als 
er iets met je gebeurt dat verpleging , ehbo , artsen 
weten dat jij zyban gebruikt.
8) liever GEEN alcohol !!!!! Dat kan met ZYBAN zorgen voor 
epileptie.
9) eet gezond en drink meer water dan je normaal drinkt.
100 glazen water per dag hoeft ook weer niet.

Heel veel kracht in het stoppen met die super-ongezonde
sigaretten !!! Maak gebruik van NLP of zelfspraak en bedenk hoe jij je zou voelen als je na 3 maanden nog steeds gestopt bent. Zou je sneller kunnen rennen of sporten ? Meer energie ?
Zou je supertrots zijn op jezelf?

groetjes Gys
Veel geluk en groetje

----------


## Mikkie

:-/Ik slik nu al 8 dagen 1 tablet zyban per dag maar heeft tot nu toe totaal geen resultaat. Volgens huisarts moet ik nog 1 week voordat ik toe ben aan 2 tabletten per dag. Wie heeft deze ervaring ook??

----------

Hallo Mikkie

Je moet reeds na 3 dagen 2 pilletjes nemen ,en na dag 10 stoppen met roken ,en eventueel na week 4 afbouwen,om volledig na week 5 te stoppen met u pillekes.Op die manier ben ik al 5 maanden gestopt met roken.(Belangrijk is wel dat je gemotiveerd bent.)Houd ook uwe bloeddruk in het oog,want sommige mensen hebben daar zeker last van,

Succes nog
Roger

----------


## eric

Hallo zyban gebruikers


Hoor al een tijdje niet meer van jullie ....?Zijn jullie nu gestopt ?(of hoe zit het nu?

Groeten van een bezorgde lezer

----------


## anne

Ik ben maandag 06 oktober begonnen met Zyban. Het is nu vrijdag en ik merk al wel dat de sigaretten niet meer zo smaken. Toch heb ik ze nog erg nodig. Ik rook al 35 jaar en wil nu zooooooo graag stoppen. Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd en hoop dat Zyban helpt de ontwenningsverschijnselen te onderdrukken. Ben erg onrustig. Wie is er onlangs ook begonnen en wil met mij deze moeilijke weg, via deze berichtjes, gaan? 
:unsure:

----------


## Ciska

Ik ben op woensdag 1 okt. begonnen met zyban, en ben afgelopen vrijdag gestopt met roken.
Ik heb wel bijwerkingen hoor, maar weet niet of het van de zyban is of van het stoppen met roken.
Ik rookte 25 sig. per dag al 28 jaar.
Ik heb vooral last van duizelig zijn, zelfs af en toe evenwicht verlies, hoofdpijn, en iets waar ik nooit problemen mee heb gehad maar nu wel is dat ik steeds wakker wordt, slaap erg slecht, deze bijwerkingen zijn bij mij begonnen sinds de stopdag, daarvoor had ik wel dat het af en toe niet meer smaakte, en steeds een vieze smaak in mijn mond, dat is nu weg, eet ook veel suikervrije kaugom en pepermuntjes.
Ik vind het ondanks de zyban toch wel erg moeilijk hoor, de gedachte om nooit meer te roken.........maar dit is al m,n derde dag, volhouden maar. ga zo een stuk wandelen met m,n hondjes.
Gr. Ciska  :Wink:

----------


## Zafira

Hallo, allemaal &#33;

Ik slik sinds 5 dagen Zyban, ga zaterdag 18 oktober stoppen.
Merk nu al dat de cigaretten me niet echt meer smaken.
Ik probeer nu zelf al af te kicken.
Normaal gesproken ga ik op mn vrije dag lekker krantje lezen, kop koffie er bij, en dan zo`n 3 peuken weg paffen.
Nu rook ik er 1, en "mag"van mezelf pas weer een cigaret als ik helemaal gedouched en aangekleed en opgemaakt ben.
Dan ben ik toch al weer een uurtje verder. Achter de pc rook ik het meest, nu neem ik 3 cigaretten mee naar boven, en op=op.
Voel me verder best goed, geen last nog van bijwerkingen.
Volgende week ga ik 2 ipv 1 tablet slikken.
Het gekke is dat ik nu wel 24 uur per dag aan cigaretten denk , zit constant in mn hoofd. Ben er dus echt bewust mee bezig, in gedachte neem ik al afscheid van mn beste vriend ( lees : cigaret ).

Lieve mensen, ik wens alle stoppers en as stoppers veel succes, en hou me aub op de hoogte van alles wat je voelt, denkt en meemaakt dmv Zyban. Wil alles weten. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte &#33;

Groetjes, Zafira

----------


## Zafira

Ps : Anne : Wanneer heb jij je stopdag vastgesteld ? Ik zou het leuk vinden als we elkaar via dit forum kunnen steunen. Zo hebben andere lezers er ook wat aan, oke ?
Ik hoor het wel van je ;-)

Groetjes, Zafira

----------


## janny

Hallo allemaal
Ook ik gebruik zyban en het lijkt te gaan lukken
heb ook de bywerkingen die jullie noemen,maar geen
zin meer in een sigaret
rookte35 per dag
denk er zo af en toe nog even aan maar het vergeet weer snel
hoop dat het zo blijft
en die slapeloosheid,zal na het gebruik wel weer goed komen
groetjes janny

----------


## Zafira

De balans na 8 dagen Zyban :
sigaretten vermindert tot 6 per dag ( waren er zo`n 35 )
4 van die 6 worden halverwege uitgemaakt ( bah..smaken niet )
Heb geen last van slapeloosheid, wel ietsje van concentratie-stoornis.
Heb geen honger, eet heel weinig, maar dat geeft niet .
Morgen heb ik een bruiloft , dan "mag "ik nog roken, overmorgen definitief afgelopen. Van vorige stoppogingen raakte ik altijd in paniek als ik aan de stopdag moest denken.
Maar nu zie ik het positief in, echt zo`n gevoel van : "yes, het gaat me lukken &#33;&#33;&#33; "
Alle medestoppers : veel succes , ik blijf het forum volgen, en laat weten hoe het jullie vergaat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sil

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  gebruik nu 3 dagen zyban merk er niet veel van sigaretten smaken nog steeds heb wel minder eetlust hoe is het nu met jullie medestoppers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zafira

De balans na 6 dagen rookvrij met Zyban :
Ik voel me prima, eerste paar dagen nadat ik 2 pillen nam
was ik beetje dizzy, maar het gaat nu goed.
Ik snak heus soms wel naar een sigaret, heb ook best wel hevige aanvallen van : "en nu moet ik roken ".
Maar toch hou ik me in, elke dag voel ik dat ik sterker word.
Ik ben ook erg rustig, zou dat door de zyban komen?
Ben totaal niet geirriteerd, juist goedgemutst &#33;
Ennehh..ik ben gewoon trots op mezelf, en dat blijf ik zeggen..

Groetjes, Zafira

----------


## Zafira

Oke, ik hou jullie op de hoogte. 
Verder kan ik de stoopers aanraden om eens op het forum te komen : www.ikstop.nl.
Ik heb er veel baat bij, en steun &#33;
Ik ben nu al 9 dagen rookvrij. Gisteren topdag gehad, totaal niet aan roken gedacht . Geeft me moed om door te gaan. Ik slik nog steeds 2 Zyban`s per dag. Heb eigenlijk weinig last ervan, alleen ben ik heel erg moe, slaap slecht.
Maar ja, ik denk dat het wel tijdelijk zal zijn, heb het er wel voor over , haal die slaap wel weer in.

Groetjes, Zafira

----------


## Walter

Hoi allemaal, even een korte bijdrage van mij. 2 maal geprobeerd te stoppen met Zyban, is dus niets voor mij want ik word daar zo gek van als een deur. Slaap niet meer, compleet een ander persoon enz. Dat kan ook wel kloppen want inmiddels heb ik begrepen dat Zyban een (niet ongevaarlijk) anti-depressivum is..... Als ik dan toch gek wil worden neem ik liever een ander pilletje, haha.... Oh ja, ik ben vandaag 4 dagen rookvrij zonder hulpmiddelen en het gaat super-eenvoudig&#33;&#33;&#33;

Sterkte iedereen met afkicken&#33;&#33;


Walter.

----------


## connie

hallo esther, sinds 3 dagen gebruik ik nu nu Zyban. ik heb na genoeg geen bijwerkingen. Overigens ben ik nog niet gestopt met roken, ik doe het keurig volgens het boekje. Wel probeer ik te minderen en dat lukt zonder problemen. Ik heb wel enge verhalen gelezen over Zyban, en heb me daarom voorgenomen, het moment dat ik klachten krijg, stop ik. Maar goed tot nu toe niets aan de hand. Succes en sterkte.
dag connie

----------


## hans

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben in april gestopt met behulp van Zyban. Ik heb 35 jaar gerookt. Ongeveer een pakje shag per dag; veel te veel dus. Ooit een keer een stoppoging gedaan, maar ik werd toen zo vervelend voor mijn omgeving dat ik dezelfde dag nog ben begonnen met roken. Nu rook ik dus ruim zeven maande niet meer. Nog bijna dagelijks heb ik behoefte, maar de behoefte wordt wel steeds minder. Het is nu een puur &#39;tussen de oren verhaal&#39; geworden. Kwestie van niet meer beginnen dus.
De nadruk die gelegd wordt op de bijwerkingen van Zyban berusten mogelijk voor een groot deel op de werkelijkheid, maar zijn ook gemakkelijk als excuus te hanteren bij mislukte stoppogingen. Je leidt dan immers geen gezichtsverlies. Neem een willekeurig medicijn dat gegeven wordt op recept en kijk naar de bijsluiter. Je zult schrikken van de mogelijke bijwerkingen. Het gaat er alleen om hoe vaak ze voorkomen.

----------


## eveline

Hallo allemaal,

Graag hoor ik of stoppen m.b.v. Zyban het aankomen beïnvloedt. Ik ken iemand die tijdens het slikken van Zyban zelfs afviel, maar daarna behoorlijk is aangekomen. 
Ik overweeg te stoppen m.b.v. Zyban, maar wil graag weten of dit middel bijdraagt tot het in de hand houden van het gewicht of misschien juist niet.

----------


## azalia

Hallo allemaal 

Ik ben nu 6 dagen bezig met zyban morgen begin ik met 2 tabletten.Het gaat wel redelijk ben wel een beetje dizzy ik hoop dat dat wel over gaat want ik lees wel rare dingen hier op het forum. Ik merk nu al dat ik minder trek krijg in een sigaret ik hoop dat het werkt want ik wil echt van het roken af 

Gr.Lia

----------


## Peter_H

Hallo allemaal,

Voor anderen even mijn ervaringen met Zyban:
Ik ben 35 jaar een stugge roker geweest. 3 pakjes shag per week. 
Van alles geprobeerd: pleisters, nicotine, therapie, etc. Zonder succes.

Maar eind vorig jaar had ik er genoeg van en wilde me letterlijk noch figuurlijk laten kisten door de nicotine. Er komt hier bij dat ik in een land woon waar het roken schrikbarend duur is.

- 2de kerstdag begonnen met 1 Zyban per dag (om de feestdagen nog door te kunnen komen mèt een sigaretje...
Al meteen minder behoefte aan een sigaretje, maar krijg regelmatig een heel droge mond, maar dat hoort erbij volgens de bijsluiter. Verder (nog) geen klachten. Oplossen met wat extra te drinken.

- 2 januari. DE dag waarop ik van 30 naar 0 per dag ben gegaan. De dosis Zyban van één naar twee per dag. De daaropvolgende dagen weinig andere bijverschijnselen, behalve dat ik enkele dagen &#39;s morgens om 6 uur klaarwakker naast mijn bed sta. 
Ik ben wat &#39;hyperaktief&#39;, maar dat geeft niet -krijg meer werk gedaan.

Het mooie van Zyban is dat ik geen behoefte aan een sigaretje heb.
Het enige is dat ik af en toe &#39;met m&#39;n vingers in knoop zit - de oude gewoonte wil me nog niet helemaal loslaten.

Nu, 12 dagen later, ben ik nog steeds rookvrij. Ik kan de sigaret heel goed laten liggen en vergeten. Mijn &#39;lifestile&#39; begint anders te worden. Ik voel al dat mijn longen het beter doen. De koffie smaakt ook anders, maar lekkerder. Zo ook het glaasje wijn.

Ik ben er nog niet - de kuur duurt nog wel een paar weken, maar ik kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat als ik me 2 maanden rookvrij kan houden, me weer laat strikken.

Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden.

----------


## olivier

Wel ik denk dat mijn versie nog niet is voorgekomen...
Ik ben nu reeds 2 weken Zyban aan t&#39;slikken...
Ik was waanzinnig bang om Zyban te nemen na alles hier gelezen te hebben. Mijn huisarts zei echter dat dat flauwe kul was en zeer zelden voorkwam. Ik heb dan maar besloten het te wagen...
Eerste pil, oeieoei, een beetje raar inderdaad: klemmend gevoel aan de borst, een beetje duizelig enz. Maar zeker geen reden om ermee te stoppen.
Na 10 dagen moest ik er 2xdag beginnen nemen, met 8 u interval. Ben daar al 2 dagen mee bezig. Geen enkel probleem&#33;&#33;

Maar, wat wel het probleem is, is dat ik nog steeds rook en mijn zin naar roken nog geen sikkepit is verminderd&#33;&#33;&#33; Ik heb zelf de indruk dat ik nog mee rook&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Dus das echt om zot te worden want ik had veel op het zybanpaard gewed...&#33;
In elk geval doe ik ermee voort want je kan zyban tot 7 weken slikken. Misschien (hopelijk) duurt het bij mij gewoon wat langer.
Maandag 19 volg ik een Alan Carr sessie, na het beok (dat goed is) te hebben gelezen. Ik heb besloten dat dat de datum is....
Ik hou mijn hart vast en hou jullie op de hoogte...

----------


## Pierre

Voor 6 weken terug, ben ik begonnen met zyban.
De eerste 6 dagen nam ik 1 pil, en daarna 2 pillen.
Daar ik toch 10 dagen door moest roken, kreeg ik steeds meer het gevoel om niet meer te hoeven roken.
En was blij dat het de 10de dag was, en ben toen gestopt.
Lichaamelijk voelde ik met niet zo best, maar ik had geen enkele behoefte aan een sigaret, ik werd duizelig en sliep slecht.
Ik heb toen nog 4 dagen zyban gebruikt, en ben toen met de pillen gestopt.
Mijn behoefte aan een sigaret heb ik tot op heden nog niet gehad.
En geen drang meer naar een sigaret, dus zonder zyban.
Zoals ik zyban heb ervaren is het een geweldig middel, maar moet je niet langer gebruiken dan 20 dagen.

Ik ben nu bijna 5 weken gestopt, en geef me nu wel een gevoel dat ik na 35 jaar 2 pakjes per dag gerookt te hebben.
en bijna alles al had uit geprobeerd dat het met zyban wel is gelukt.

----------


## Gast: janny

Je hebt helemaal gelijk als je schrijft dat je niet langer
moet gebruiken dan nodig is.Zyban een een sterk middel
en ik heb de helft van de pillen gebruikt.Ik vond dat het nog
wel wat bijwerkingen had .
Rook nu meer als 3 maanden niet meer en wil er ook niet weer aan beginnen.Dus iedereen die zyban gebruikt of wil gaan gebruiken,overleg eerst met de huisarts over de helft van de kuur.
Want je moet hem wel zelf betalen.

----------


## els

Na 6 dagen 1 zyban geslikt te hebben ging ik over op 2 per dag.
de eerste dag ging goed, maar de tweede dag niet. Ik had steeds het gevoel dat ik flauw ging vallen. De Noodarts die ik aan de telefoon kreeg vertelde dat ik dan maar over moest gaan op 1 pil per dag. Maar ik was zo bang geworden dat ik bijna niet meer durfde. Vanmorgen, na twee dagen niks geslikt te hebben, toch maar 1 genomen. Ik was wel wat duizelig, en heb twee keer het gevoel gehad dat ik flauwviel. Nu is het s`middags en gaat het wel weer. Wie heeft ook zo`n ervaring met Zyban. ik ben nu van plan er om de dag 1 te nemen. :unsure:

----------


## Lucia

Hallo dappere strijders tegen het monster NOCOTINE,
Ook mijn man slikt sinds ongeveer 4 weken Zyban. Het gaat heel goed met hem en is nu 2 weken rookvrij&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; Ik ben heel trots op hem&#33;
Bij vorige stoppogingen was hij erg chagarijnig en dat is nu gelukkig niet het geval&#33; Zelf mocht ik geen Zyban slikken omdat ik ooit in een ver verleden een epilesie-aanval heb gehad, de huisarts was daar zeer streng in. Ik gebruik nicotine-pleisters en ook gaat het met mij heel goed. We hebben allebei weinig behoefte om te roken (en dat na na bijna 30jaar roken). Wel zijn we gemotiveerd en ik denk dat dat de helft scheelt&#33;&#33;&#33; Allemaal heel veel succes gewenst&#33;&#33;
Lucia

----------


## els

Fijn voor jullie Lucia. Maar heeft je man geen last van bijverschijnselen.

----------


## Gast: Schoorsteen

Hallo mede Zybangebruikers,

Ben in opperste verwarring, misschien hebben jullie enig idee.
Ben 27-2-2004 gestopt met roken, door middel van electropunctuur.
Ging eigenlijk heel goed, 10 dagen daarna werd ik depressief, verdrietig, veel huilen, noem maar op. Roken deed ik niet, maar voelde me doodongelukkig. Heb alsnog van de huisarts Zyban gekregen, slik sinds 15-3-2004 2 pillen per dag, heb eigenlijk geen bijwerkingen, alleen slecht slapen. Heeft een van jullie misschien een idee of dit zou kunnen werken, wil gewoon niet meer roken. NOOIT MEER.
Groeten en heel veel sterkte allemaal.  :Frown:

----------


## Schemerlampje

Hallo EX-Schoorsteen (je bijnaam klopt trouwens niet, een schoorsteen rookt &#39;s-zomers niet en jij vroeger wel neem ik aan, haha  :Wink: ,

Als je geen bijwerkingen van Zyban hebt, je bent minder depressief en van het roken af dan maakt het toch niet uit dat je Zyban slikt? Slecht slapen doe ik ook en ik heb maar heel kort Zyban geslikt (ben al ruim 2 maanden van het roken af). Ik zou wel heel bedachtzaam zijn op bijwerkingen en zeker de kuur stoppen wanneer je voelt dat je over het ergste punt (van je depressie en stoppen met roken) heen bent. 
Ik raad je aan &#39;De Opluchting&#39; van Jan Geurtz te lezen, dat heeft mij enorm geholpen. Ik snak nu echt niet meer naar een sigaret, integendeel, ben blij dat ik ervan af ben. 
En vooral van je af blijven schrijven op internet, dat helpt ook&#33;

Heel veel succes en volhouden, he?

----------


## Schemerlampje

Schoorsteen,

Dit is de reden waarom ik geen accupunctuur of andere punctuur zou toepassen... (je moet wel ff wachten tot het scherm goed geladen is) kijk eens wat er bij accupunctuur staat als gevolg.. depressie. 

http://www.sign2god.com/gezond/occult-gene...lt-genezen.html

----------


## Angela

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben 28 oktober begonnen met zyban. Dit is de 3e dag dat ik niet rook.

Van bijwerking heb ik niet veel last gehad, alleen slecht slapen. Dat is echt alles, dus als ik sommige verhalen lees dan denk ik waarom heb ik daar geen last van gehad.

Moet je eens kijken op andere medicijnen, zitten ook veel bijwerking bij.

Ik adviseer de mensen die echt willen stoppen deze pillen wel.

Veel succes

----------


## Schippie

> _Originally posted by esther_@02-01-2003, 20:00:43
> *Hallo,
> Ik ben vandaag begonnen met Zyban te slikken.
> Is er iemand die ervaring heeft hier mee?
> 
> Groeten Esther*


Hallo Ester
Ook ik heb zyban gebruikt en de bijwerkingen waren zo erg dat ik er mee gestopt ben
Ik gebruik nu Niquitin gewoon bij de aphotheek of drogist dit helpt mij veel beter het enigste bij verschijnsel is dat als ik op een pil ziug de HIK krijg.
Maar dat is zo weer over en ik rook niet al 3 weken 
Rob

----------


## gina1

[B]hallo allemaal ik ben gina en gebruik ook nog zyban ik ben 3 november gestopt met roken want dat was de tiende dag ik moet wel zeggen zyban heeft mij zeker geholpen om te stoppen maar morgen dat is maandag 14 november slik ik mijn laatste zyban en dan bestel ik geen nieuwe ik slaap slecht ben veel wakker en kan sweekends niet eens meer uitslapen ben om 8 uur sochtens al wakker terwijl ik voor die tijd heerlijk kon uitslapen tot 11 uur en in het weekend vindt ik dat wel lekker ook had ik last van mijn maag en buikpijn niet echt eetlust ik hoop dat dat nu beter wordt na maandag ik zeg wel als je wilt stoppen met roken ga naar de dokter en vraag of jij ook zyban mag slikken en als je dat mag doe het dan want het helpt echt groetjes gina  :Big Grin:

----------


## gina1

[B]hallo allemaal ik heb zyban 21 dagen totaal geslikt en ben er vandaag mee gestopt op verzoek ook van mijn dokter ik krijg overal verschrikkelijke jeuk dus moest ik meteen stoppen met zyban ik vind het heel jammer het heeft mij toch al die dagen dat ik gestopt ben geholpen nu moet ik het alleen doen ik hoop dat het me lukken gaat groetjes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  gina

----------


## panis16

hallo ik heb een vraagje over zyban Ik ben 8 nov. begonnen met zyban ik moet inmiddels 2 tabl.slikken maar door al mijn bijwerkingen(misselijk-suf-depri)durf ik dit niet, dus slik 1 tablet. Heeft de kuur dan wel zin. Ben vandaag gestopt met roken. Ik rookte +/- 10 sig.per dag.
Hoelang moet ik min.doorgaan met zyban.Ben wel geschrokken van alle persberichten &#33;

m.vr.gr.
Karin

----------


## ajohee

Zyban helpt WEL, het is bewezen. 
Ik heb een poging gedaan, maar was door een valkuil zwakker dan ik dacht, ben dus ook opnieuw begonnen met ZYban, gewoon volhouden, de trek verdwijnt vanzelf als je je maar aan de regeltjes houdt. DON"T GIVE UP&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Guest

Persberichten heb ik niet gelezen, maar ja, als je blijft roken ga je ook dood, dus ja wat kies je dan?
Een kuur van 9 weken met misschien een risico en dan een rookvrij leven en nooit meer stinken, afhankelijk zijn, en bang zijn dat je niet genoeg bij je hebt om dat feestje door te komen&#33;
VERGEET NIET HET RISICO VAN EEN SIGARET/JOINT&#33;
Het is pure vergif&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Guest

P.S. dat proef je zelf wel, als je zyban gebruikt en steekt dan na 2 weken een peuk op, het smaakt niet meer&#33;&#33;&#33;HET IS VIES< STINKT
Weet je wat mij ook hielp: spaar al je peuken en as van je asbak op, vul een pindakaaspot vol met al je peuken, elke keer als je behoefte hebt ruik je aan die pot, Zeker weten dat je trek meteen verdwenen is, kijk maar goed. het is allemaal verbrande troep die ook in onze longen tercht gekomen is? Dat willen we NOOIT meer toch?

----------


## nico

Hallo iedereen. Ben nu 1.5 week rookvrij met de hulp van zyban. Ik ben echter eergisteren al gestopt met zyban. (4 weken te vroeg volgens de bijsluiter). Ik vraag me nl af welke zin het nog heeft, nadat je reeds gestopt bent nog 4 weken zyban te nemen. Zyban helpt je stoppen maar nadien doet het toch niets meer. Zijn er nog mensen die vroeger dan de bijsluiter vermeldt, gestopt zijn met zyban? Ik heb er een echte haat-liefde relatie met zyban aan over gehouden. Ik ben ongelooflijk blij dat het me zo goed geholpen heeft maar nu ik gestopt ben, merk ik toch dat het veel meer invloed gehad heeft dan ik dacht. Ik ben nu aan de derde dag bezig dat ik geen zyban meer neem en ik moet zeggen, het voelt een beetje aan als ontwaken. 4 weken heb ik presies een heel vlak leven gehad. Emoties waren volledig uitgevlakt, geen high, geen low, behoorlijk saai. Nu ik geen zyban meer neem komt alles terug. Ik kan terug voluit lachen (en wenen). Toch een beetje vreemde bijwerking vind ik maar alles beter dan blijven roken&#33; Aan iedereen die zyban wil gaan nemen, laat je niet imponeren door het lijstje bijwerkingen en alle onheilsberichten op allerlei forums. Als je een lijstje zou maken over de bijwerkingen van roken of zelfs van stoppen met roken, zou je nog gekker kijken&#33; Veel succes aan iedereen. Hopelijk is m&#39;n beslissing om al te stoppen met zyban niet te voorbarig geweest... afwachten maar.

----------


## elza

> _Originally posted by nico_@26-01-2005, 14:57:20
> * Hallo iedereen. Ben nu 1.5 week rookvrij met de hulp van zyban. Ik ben echter eergisteren al gestopt met zyban. (4 weken te vroeg volgens de bijsluiter). Ik vraag me nl af welke zin het nog heeft, nadat je reeds gestopt bent nog 4 weken zyban te nemen. Zyban helpt je stoppen maar nadien doet het toch niets meer. Zijn er nog mensen die vroeger dan de bijsluiter vermeldt, gestopt zijn met zyban? Ik heb er een echte haat-liefde relatie met zyban aan over gehouden. Ik ben ongelooflijk blij dat het me zo goed geholpen heeft maar nu ik gestopt ben, merk ik toch dat het veel meer invloed gehad heeft dan ik dacht. Ik ben nu aan de derde dag bezig dat ik geen zyban meer neem en ik moet zeggen, het voelt een beetje aan als ontwaken. 4 weken heb ik presies een heel vlak leven gehad. Emoties waren volledig uitgevlakt, geen high, geen low, behoorlijk saai. Nu ik geen zyban meer neem komt alles terug. Ik kan terug voluit lachen (en wenen). Toch een beetje vreemde bijwerking vind ik maar alles beter dan blijven roken&#33; Aan iedereen die zyban wil gaan nemen, laat je niet imponeren door het lijstje bijwerkingen en alle onheilsberichten op allerlei forums. Als je een lijstje zou maken over de bijwerkingen van roken of zelfs van stoppen met roken, zou je nog gekker kijken&#33; Veel succes aan iedereen. Hopelijk is m&#39;n beslissing om al te stoppen met zyban niet te voorbarig geweest... afwachten maar.*


 ik heb de eerste tablet op 1 januari genomen en mijn laatste sigaret op 10 januari. een week later ben ik gestopt met zyban omdat ik last had van mijn slokdarm en ik was heel de dag misselijk. het gaat me prima af, veel beter dan de vorige keren dat ik gestopt ben. als ik langs een roker loop vind ik het stinken. ik denk totaal niet aan roken, heb misschien 2 of 3 keer een momentje gehad dat ik dacht aan een sigaret. voor mij was zyban een korte maar krachtige ondersteuning met het stoppen met roken. ik raad het iedereen aan.

----------


## Misty

Beste lezers,

Ben tijdens onzeker moment gestuit op deze site en geschrokken van de nare berichten. Ik zelf merk geen bijwerkingen, drink wel veel water. 
Ik zit op mijn 18e "stopdag", ware het niet dat ik nog 1 sigaret per dag rook. Helemaal stoppen vind ik moeilijk, denk er de hele tijd aan en ben erg onrustig.
Sigaretten smaken me niet lekker, maar dat deden ze al heel lang niet.
Vreselijk dit, was zo gemotiveerd, maar die onrust is vreselijk, motivatie verdwijnt steeds verder.
Tips?

Groet, Misty

----------


## nico

> _Originally posted by Misty_@01-02-2005, 14:57:23
> * Beste lezers,
> 
> Ben tijdens onzeker moment gestuit op deze site en geschrokken van de nare berichten. Ik zelf merk geen bijwerkingen, drink wel veel water. 
> Ik zit op mijn 18e "stopdag", ware het niet dat ik nog 1 sigaret per dag rook. Helemaal stoppen vind ik moeilijk, denk er de hele tijd aan en ben erg onrustig.
> Sigaretten smaken me niet lekker, maar dat deden ze al heel lang niet.
> Vreselijk dit, was zo gemotiveerd, maar die onrust is vreselijk, motivatie verdwijnt steeds verder.
> Tips?
> 
> Groet, Misty*


 Volhouden Misty, en dringend tijd om volledig te stoppen&#33;
Je zal niet vanzelf stoppen door zyban. Je moet het nog altijd zelf doen. Als je nog maar 1 sigaretje rookt per dag is de stap toch klein?&#33;
Denk aan al de voordelen. Geen stank meer in huis en in de auto (geloof me, dat ene sigaretje per dag laat nog steeds alles ferm stinken). Geef jezelf het geld dat je &#39;bespaard&#39; cadeau om gekke dingen mee te doen of dingen te kopen die je normaal gezien te duur vind. Je mag dit natuurlijk aleen doen als je echt volledig gestopt bent. Het ene sigaretje laten kan je dus echt wel serieus wat plezier en zelfrespect opleveren. Je zal trouwens ook merken dat zyban echt wel helpt. Ook ik zag me, zelfs de dag voor ik effectief gestopt ben, totaal niet stoppen. Ik heb het echter op een dag geprobeerd en wonder boven wonder, het is me nog gelukt ook. Als je gestopt bent, kan je echt trots zijn. Gun jezelf die egoboost&#33;
Veel succes

----------


## gitje

Ik heb ook eerst zyban gebruikt, met als bijwerking zèèr enge dromen. Snel ermee gestopt zodat de rust in mijn geest weer terug kon keren.
Ook ging erdoor verkeerd ademen, met als gevolg Hyperventileren. Toen het boekje van de Opluchting gekocht, aandachtig gelezen en dat werkte bij mij. Daar lees je hoe onzinnig roken is. Na het helemaal uit gelezen te hebben was het stoppen niet moeilijk,en deze maand ben ik er een jaar van af&#33;

----------


## mercha

hallo allemaal
ik ben ook met zyban bezig.
en ja als ik die bijwerkingen lees dan denk ik tjeetje zal dat wel goed gaan, ben nu aan me zesde rookvrije dag bezig&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; &#33; is heel wat voor mij. ik rookte tussen de 20 en 25 sigaretjes per dag&#33;
maar nu mijn vraag wie ow wie heeft er ook n erge druk op de borst.(ik wel) huisarts zegt dat het geen kwaad kan maar wil graag reactie&#39;s hier op horen. en voor allemaal die bezig zijn met stoppen, ga door door en door, als het nu niet lukt met zyban dan lukt het nooit meer denk ik 
groetjes mercha :huh:

----------


## Nico

> _Originally posted by mercha_@04-02-2005, 12:07:57
> * hallo allemaal
> ik ben ook met zyban bezig.
> en ja als ik die bijwerkingen lees dan denk ik tjeetje zal dat wel goed gaan, ben nu aan me zesde rookvrije dag bezig&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; &#33; is heel wat voor mij. ik rookte tussen de 20 en 25 sigaretjes per dag&#33;
> maar nu mijn vraag wie ow wie heeft er ook n erge druk op de borst.(ik wel) huisarts zegt dat het geen kwaad kan maar wil graag reactie&#39;s hier op horen. en voor allemaal die bezig zijn met stoppen, ga door door en door, als het nu niet lukt met zyban dan lukt het nooit meer denk ik 
> groetjes mercha :huh:*


 Merchia,
Ik ben natuurlijk geen dokter maar zou het niet kunnen dat die druk op je borst eerder veroorzaakt wordt door het stoppen met roken? Als je geen erge klachten krijgt zou ik gewoon nog even volhouden, je kan binnenkort toch stoppen met zyban als je al 6 dagen gestopt bent (proficiat trouwens). Ik ben zelf gestopt met roken door zyban maar al na 6 dagen gestopt te zijn met roken ben ik ook gestopt met zyban nemen (zie vorige bericht). Ik moet zeggen, het stoppen ging gemakkelijk (nu bijna 3 weken gestopt) en toen ik stopte met zyban miste ik het totaal niet. In tegendeel, ik was blij dat ik van die zyban af was. Ik vraag me dus nog steeds af wat het nut is zyban te blijven nemen als je al gestopt bent met roken. Volgens mij gaat het puur om centen (1 per pilletje, als je al die gebruikers dan een maandje extra laat nemen levert dit echt gigantische bedragen extra op). Is er eventueel iemand die me dit kan uitleggen of heb ik gewoon gelijk? In mijn geval bleek het in ieder geval niet nodig nog langer zyban te nemen, en ik ben nog steeds gestopt. Aan iedereen nog veel succes.

----------


## Margo

> _Originally posted by Nico+04-02-2005, 14:06:49--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Nico @ 04-02-2005, 14:06:49)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--mercha_@04-02-2005, 12:07:57
> * hallo allemaal
> ik ben ook met zyban bezig.
> en ja als ik die bijwerkingen lees dan denk ik tjeetje zal dat wel goed gaan, ben nu aan me zesde rookvrije dag bezig&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; &#33; is heel wat voor mij. ik rookte tussen de 20 en 25 sigaretjes per dag&#33;
> maar nu mijn vraag wie ow wie heeft er ook n erge druk op de borst.(ik wel) huisarts zegt dat het geen kwaad kan maar wil graag reactie&#39;s hier op horen. en voor allemaal die bezig zijn met stoppen, ga door door en door, als het nu niet lukt met zyban dan lukt het nooit meer denk ik 
> groetjes mercha :huh:*


Merchia,
Ik ben natuurlijk geen dokter maar zou het niet kunnen dat die druk op je borst eerder veroorzaakt wordt door het stoppen met roken? Als je geen erge klachten krijgt zou ik gewoon nog even volhouden, je kan binnenkort toch stoppen met zyban als je al 6 dagen gestopt bent (proficiat trouwens). Ik ben zelf gestopt met roken door zyban maar al na 6 dagen gestopt te zijn met roken ben ik ook gestopt met zyban nemen (zie vorige bericht). Ik moet zeggen, het stoppen ging gemakkelijk (nu bijna 3 weken gestopt) en toen ik stopte met zyban miste ik het totaal niet. In tegendeel, ik was blij dat ik van die zyban af was. Ik vraag me dus nog steeds af wat het nut is zyban te blijven nemen als je al gestopt bent met roken. Volgens mij gaat het puur om centen (1 per pilletje, als je al die gebruikers dan een maandje extra laat nemen levert dit echt gigantische bedragen extra op). Is er eventueel iemand die me dit kan uitleggen of heb ik gewoon gelijk? In mijn geval bleek het in ieder geval niet nodig nog langer zyban te nemen, en ik ben nog steeds gestopt. Aan iedereen nog veel succes. [/b][/quote]
Ik ga volgende week naar de huisarts Zyban informatie en starten met de pillen als ik de mail allemaal lees heeft het dan wel zin om te gaan&#33;

----------


## nico

> _Originally posted by Margo_@04-02-2005, 15:17:50
> * [*


 Natuurlijk heeft het zin&#33;
Niets zo gevaarlijk als blijven roken&#33;

----------


## mercha

hallo nico
bedankt voor je reactie.
die druk op de borst is ook n bijwerking van zyban.
maar hoor er maar weinig over
ben blij voor je dat je het ook vol houd om niet te roken. gefeliciteerd&#33;&#33;&#33;
en ja ik moet nog bijna 7 wk zyban slikken, het is toch n kuur van 9 weken, en ja ik vertrouw mezelf niet als ik eerder stop&#33;
erg he maar goed ik ga ervoor. thank you
 :Stick Out Tongue: h34r:  :Frown:

----------


## mercha

oeps
ik bedoelde margo ermee
word er nog warrig van ook&#33;
ahahahahaha  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mercha

hallo allemaal
ik dachtga eens kijken het is nu 0.12 vrijdag de 10e
en ja ik kan niet slapen. wat n k,,,,,,,,,,, gevoel
geen reactie&#39;s meer op zyban.
jammer, maar ook wel goed denk ik want dan is er niemand over de streef gegaan. gelukkig
doei doei  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mercha

het is de elfde vandaag alweer .
alleen de tijd is niet goed wat het berichtje aan geef het is nu 0.16

----------


## Butterfly Bullet

Hoi, 
ik kom het rijtje "Zyban-stoppers" dan ook maar even vervoegen...

Ik ben 30 en slik sinds afgelopen maandag 1 Zyban per dag, vanaf morgen worden dat er 2/dag en dinsdag stop ik definitief met roken.
Ik doe het dinsdag in combinatie met nicotine-pleisters.

wat betreft de bijwerkingen: ik heb er ook behoorlijk last van gehad. Slapeloosheid, zweten, Minder eetlust, eten en drinken smaakt ook "anders", af en toe beklemment gevoel op de borst, concentratiestoornissen, soms een heel "weird" gevoel... 
emotioneel (maar da&#39;s wellicht nog het gevolg van de nasleep van een 5-jaar durende relatie die 2,5 maand geleden uitraakte...)

Heb de pillen deze week woedend door de kamer gegooid, wou ermee stoppen maar ik heb besloten door te doen&#33;

alles beter dan roken  :Big Grin:  . Ik rookte de laatste tijd +- 35 sigaretten + 3 a 4 joints per dag en da&#39;s langzame zelfmoord...

heb wel gemerkt dat ik geminderd ben met roken de voorbije week. Toch nog +- 20 sigaretten per dag en 1 a 2 joints. En idd de sigaretten smaken gewoon niet meer. Maar ik ben deze week wel blijven roken (de macht der gewoonte) De helft van de peuken druk ik voor ze halverwege zijn uit. en &#39;s morgens heb ik ook niet meer zo&#39;n zin in roken, dus het moet gaan lukken&#33;&#33;&#33;

Morgen laatste dagje roken en vanaf dinsdag rookvrij &#33;&#33;&#33; Heb er bang voor, maar het MOET lukken... m&#39;n vorige poging was met alleen nicotine-pleisters, maar na 4 maanden opnieuw beginnen roken. was toen echt zwaar depri zonder m&#39;n sigaretten. 
Ik hou jullie op de hoogte B) 
Greetz&#33;

----------


## mercha

hallo butterfly bullet
fijn voor je dat je ook gestopt ben.
maar is dat niet n beetje veel van het goede?
zyban en nicotine pleisters, zyban is al n zwaar middel.
probeer het n dagje zonder pleisters, kijken hoe dat werkt voor je.
nou ik hoop dat je ermee kan nokken.
ik ga nu de 17e rookvrije dag in &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
nou de groetjes
 :Big Grin:

----------


## domi

Hallo iedereen,

Ik word volgende maand 30 jaar en ben nu sinds zaterdag begonnen met Zyban. De eerste 3 dagen 1 pilletje en vanaf gister 2 pilletjes.
Ik rookte gemiddeld 45 sigaretten per dag, en merk nu dat ik veel minder geniet van een sigaret. Ik denk dat ik gisteren 20 sigaretten heb gerookt en vandaag reeds 2 stuks&#33; 
IK merk wel dat ik last heb van afkickverschijnselen, namelijk een beetje een licht gevoel in mijn hoofd, maar ach, dat zal wel over gaan denk ik.
Ik hoop echt dat het me lukt om te stoppen, moet eigenlijk van de dokter...heb twee schatten van kids en zou ze graag in een rookvrije omgeving verder zien opgroeien...
IK hoop dat ik hier terecht kan met dipjes of euforische bedenkingen.
Ik hou jullie op de hoogte&#33;

Liefs, 

Domi

----------


## Reindert

En? Heeft het geholpen? Laat het ons weten!

----------


## Astrid

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben inmiddels weer begonnen, maar vorig jaar was is succesvol gestopt met roken met behulp van Zyban.

Normaal moet je op de 10e dag stoppen, maar na de 5e dag smaakte de sigaretten totaal niet meer. 

Ik vond het "eng" om te stoppen, na 15 jaar flink gerookt te hebben, alsof ik mijn maatje verloor. 

Het enige waar ik gedurende het begin van de kuur last van had, was dat ik 's nachts wat slechter sliep. Maar dat is een ontwenningsverschijnsel die je volgens mij ook hebt als je zonder Zyban stopt met roken. Verder was ik totaal niet sjachereinig of zo, kwam niet aan en had alleen maar voordelen (goede reuk, smaak en conditie). 

Ik heb de kuur van 9 weken afgemaakt en was in ieder geval lichamelijk helemaal verlost van het roken. Geestelijk had ik nu en dan na de kuur nog wel wat terugvallen.

Mijn valkuil was dat ik begin dit jaar op een feestje (met alcohol) een sigaretje aangeboden kreeg en oprookte (stom, stom, stom). Toen werd het "nicotinemonstertje" in mij weer wakker gemaakt en binnen een paar weken zat ik weer in mijn oude rookgedrag. 

Na de zomervakantie ga ik weer Zyban halen. (Ik ga eerst in de vakantie mijn hele woning weer witten :-). Ik heb mijn huisarts al gebeld en ik hoef tegen die tijd alleen maar zijn assistente te bellen en zij zorgt dan dat het bij de apotheek klaar ligt voor mij.

Kortom, ik vind Zyban helemaal toppie! (en nee, heb er geen aandelen in, haha)

Groetjes,
Astrid

----------


## erikdegroot

Bij deze raad ik iedereen zeer sterk af om zyban te gebruiken!!!! 

Via een kennis vernam ik van Zyban, als hulpmiddel om van het roken af te komen. Aangezien ik zeer graag wilde stoppen met roken heb ik de dokter om een recept gevraagd. 

Na 3 dagen (oftewel 3 pillen) Zyban te hebben ingenomen, kreeg ik de meest enge ervaring uit mijn leven. Ik stond op mijn balkon 3 hoog en vroeg mij af hoe het zou zijn om van het balkon af te springen!!!! Werkelijk waar!!! Bizar!!! Waanzin en benauwend eng!!! Voor de duidelijkheid; ik heb nog nooit ook maar de minste suicidale neiging gehad in mijn leven, en ben een zeer gelukkig mens. Ook als persoon ben ik zeer stabiel. 

Na deze creepy ervaring ben ik naar binnen gegaan en heb de balkondeur gebarrikadeerd!!! Ik heb heel veel water gedronken en mijn enig wens was op dat moment dat deze chemische troep zo snel mogelijk uit mijn lichaam verdween. Ik was erg bang! Uiteraard ben ik direct gestopt met die Zyban-troep!!! De volgende dag durfde ik nog steeds niet het balkon op!!! Inmiddels ben ik gelukkig over die vrees heen. 

Door deze ervaring kan ik me echter goed indenken dat mensen echt suicidale neigingen krijgen van die zyban-troep.... waarbij er vreselijke dingen kunnen gebeuren. ZEER GEVAARLIJK!!!Gelukkig bleef het bij mij bij een gedachte..... 

Ik raad een ieder dan ook zeer sterk af om zyban te gebruiken. Dit troep is levensgevaarlijk. Probeer alsjeblieft andere hulpmiddelen om van het roken af te komen!!!! 

Gr, 
Erik

----------


## maria277

Zyban - http://worldselectshop.com

----------


## Flogiston

@erikdegroot, je bedoelt: één persoon heeft één keer een waanbeeld gekregen _na_ (misschien ook _door_, maar dat weten we niet) het gebruik van Zyban. En "dus" zou het "troep" zijn en door iedereen moeten worden gemeden?

----------


## sietske763

zyban is een AD, in zwaardere doseringen is het wellbutrin, en tegen depressies, niks mis mee, ken meerdere mensen die het als AD slikken, heb het zelf ook als AD geprobeerd, maar voelde me wat opgejaagd, schijnt ong 1 maand te duren voor je eraan gewend bent.
al die verhalen over zyban vind ik grote onzin....om bovenstaande tekst.

dus als AD wordt het vergoedt,
maar als anti rookmiddel, zyban....moet je het zelf betalen(zyban is wellbutrin 150 mg)
ik denk dat al die mensen het ""rot spul"" vinden, maar als het dus een AD is.....horen daar wat bijwerkingen bij, bij starten.

----------

